# Eamon - F**k It (I Don't Want You Back) and his ex....



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

_GaryC - I hope I can steal your comment from the new Dido single thread and apply it to Eamon:_

*You dreary fucking talentless bitch*.

And now we've got his slut of an ex hitting us with her version of this failed romance. Same "music", same production team and same record label(?)

If you listen carefully to the single - you can hear the rubbing hands of the spawns of satan - the record label marketing exec's in the background....

I downloaded the single just so I can have the satisfaction of deleting it.

Eamon - Fuck off and die.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Shite music - only listened to by 9 year old boys who like the swear words.

As i've said before - cocksuckers.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I quite like it


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> I quite like it


But you also like Atomic Kitten and appear to be quite a naughty girl. Therefore your view doesn't count. :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I like it too, and "discovered it" weeks before it was in the charts.

I've got it on CD-R which i've played quite a few times and last weekend i downloaded his bitches' tune as well - not original like Eamon's but good for a laugh.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

I've just spoken about Eamon with a work mate. The reaction - _"oh no -he writes all of his own lyrics, I think he's very talented"_

On reflection I think I was harsh on my first posting. To make up here's an extract from the said song:

*Fuck what I said it dont mean shit now
Fuck the presents might as well throw em out
Fuck all those kisses, they didn't mean jack
Fuck you, you hoe, I dont want you back*

F-U-C-K-I-N-G Genius. How wrong I was. I'm off to HMV to immortalise the brilliance of Eamon by purchasing the single on CD, DVD Audio, 12", cassette, MD, MP3.

Whilst I'm there I'll complement the purchase with picking up the new album by the Rock Gods aka Busted.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

garyc said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > I quite like it
> ...


I also like Atomic Kitten, but for probably different reasons to Abi :wink: :roll:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

sonicmonkey said:


> I've just spoken about Eamon with a work mate. The reaction - _"oh no -he writes all of his own lyrics, I think he's very talented"_
> 
> On reflection I think I was harsh on my first posting. To make up here's an extract from the said song:
> 
> ...


It may not be Shakespeare or - in this case, although everyone probably hates him as much - Robbie Williams but it's original and catchy.

And before you ask, no i don't like Atomic kitten


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

I think both songs are freaking hilarious..... can't wait for the duet abt the 'last shag' that always happens when a couple break up!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

XXMetal said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


LOL  me naughty! hahaha  and as for Atomic Kitten they are very pretty and I like their sounds, but I 'wouldn't'!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> sonicmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > I've just spoken about Eamon with a work mate. The reaction - _"oh no -he writes all of his own lyrics, I think he's very talented"_
> ...


LOL at all the replies. 

Take That making a comeback? They were crap first time around. At least it will show that Robbie has had his day. That pleases me. A lot.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually I'm right into G Unit and all his sounds at the moment 8)


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> Actually I'm right into G Unit and all his sounds at the moment 8)


Now now Abi, don't be sarcy :wink: i am actually into their latest one (?) with Joe.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

yeh quality song... isnt G unit Fifty Cents band.... bit like D12 and Eminem??? [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Bejaysus, I feel old. Who ARE all these people? :lol:.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Yes 50 cents (the value of his collective input in to the musical arena) and G Unit are a "group". I reserve the word BAND for those who actually play instruments/singer songwriters. Any comments on Busted et al playing instruments will cause me to get on my freshly varnished soap box and let rip :roll:

I watched G Unit on MTV cribs two days ago. I couldn't understand a single word they were saying - but to taunt me they kept ending EVERY "sentence" with "know what I'm saying?" NO I DON'T because you're mumbling in a cryptic language :evil:

Using the powers of deduction al la Columbo style _("just one more thing") _I deduced they owned about 10 Humvee with 26" Chrome Spinners and various other wobbly machines.... By buying this stuff you are condoning this action....how can you sleep at nite? :wink: :wink:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> XXMetal said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Abi do you fancy going to an Atomic Kitten concert before they break up (or am I too late  ). I'll go as long as I can take my binoculars :lol: :lol: .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

XXMetal said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > XXMetal said:
> ...


Yeah I'd be up for going to AK concert, it would be a laugh and I will take my binoculars and strawberry bon bons too along with jiggying to 'Lady's Night'  :wink: 8)


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> XXMetal said:
> 
> 
> > Abi do you fancy going to an Atomic Kitten concert before they break up (or am I too late  ). I'll go as long as I can take my binoculars :lol: :lol: .
> ...


I feel a TT event coming on  8) 8) :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

XXMetal said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > XXMetal said:
> ...


Sounds good to me ...can I bring my Sport Ka which to me is a post 90 degree wash TT boiled almost shrunk!  :wink:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Sounds good to me ...can I bring my Sport Ka which to me is a post 90 degree wash TT boiled almost shrunk!  :wink:


No worries 8) :lol:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Abi, I think we're too late to see all three in concert [smiley=bigcry.gif]

But I did find this on the AK website


AK Website said:


> Liz and Jenny are both booked to perform at Party on the Pitch on Sunday 1st August at Fitness First Stadium at Dean Court, Kings Park, Bournemouth. Both girls will be performing solo and are extremely excited. Although both are taking to the stage as solo artists, they are both relieved to have a fellow kitten nearby for support.
> 
> To book tickets, call the ticket hotline on 0870 787 0808. Tickets Â£19.5 or visit http://www.cherryentertainment.co.uk


 8)


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

sonicmonkey said:


> Yes 50 cents (the value of his collective input in to the musical arena) and G Unit are a "group". I reserve the word BAND for those who actually play instruments/singer songwriters. Any comments on Busted et al playing instruments will cause me to get on my freshly varnished soap box and let rip :roll:
> 
> I watched G Unit on MTV cribs two days ago. I couldn't understand a single word they were saying - but to taunt me they kept ending EVERY "sentence" with "know what I'm saying?" NO I DON'T because you're mumbling in a cryptic language :evil:
> 
> Using the powers of deduction al la Columbo style _("just one more thing") _I deduced they owned about 10 Humvee with 26" Chrome Spinners and various other wobbly machines.... By buying this stuff you are condoning this action....how can you sleep at nite? :wink: :wink:


Don't you just love it on Cribs when they show you their cars and other crap!

One bloke was on it the other day who i had never heard off and he had three bangers for cars and was trying to make out they were really exclusive ("see this, it's the 1980 caddy with 15" alloys and refurbed leather - you don't get this anywhere dawg") -cue yawning


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

G Unit's Biceps [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

XXMetal said:


> Abi, I think we're too late to see all three in concert [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> But I did find this on the AK website
> 
> ...


You got me wondering then if there was a user called AK Website!!!

Anyone lend me Â£20 to go!?


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

L8_0RGY said:


> XXMetal said:
> 
> 
> > Abi, I think we're too late to see all three in concert [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Haven't you meet AK Website yet :wink:

What started out as a bit of a joke seems to be coming off 

When jokes go bad 

Oh well in for a penny in for a pound. That's three of use. :lol:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Actually I'm right into G Unit and all his sounds at the moment 8)


yeah they're a group, not singular


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

You said "Group"..not band [smiley=guitarist.gif] . [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] The message is slowly spreading. Jam, take the rest of the day off..you deserve it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So far I have in my head some important words :- Threesome, Group and Band! :lol:  :wink:


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

dimitt said:


> I think both songs are freaking hilarious..... can't wait for the duet abt the 'last shag' that always happens when a couple break up!!


LOL!!  :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

50 Cent are cool too [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

dearest Abi,

50 Cent ARE so cool??

he's one bloke or are you looking at a naked picture of him..... :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> 50 Cent are cool too [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


 :? I never thought of this either, but yeah, 50 Cent is one bloke, so how are THEY cool??!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually I am looking at one bloke inparticular who also is in G Unit. The one with Biceps and tatoos! soooooooo, is it a he or a they I should be talking about as I don't know their names?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> :? I never thought of this either, but yeah, 50 Cent is one bloke, so how are THEY cool??!


Thought you were more into Nissan Micras and the owner wealth and status? :roll:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

SteveS said:


> Bejaysus, I feel old. Who ARE all these people? :lol:.


Same here - I'm 31 and over the hill, musically. Apparently. Eamonn? Who the fuck is he/are they? Is it a band? If so, what sort of bloody name's that for a band?

"So guys. We've plucked you all from obscurity to rocket you to stardom overnight. We need a name - Something catchy, instantly recognisable, different and cool. I reckon we should call you Eamonn........................Guys?, er.............guys?"


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

..LOL..I am 31 also and not over the hill yet I hope :wink: .


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > :? I never thought of this either, but yeah, 50 Cent is one bloke, so how are THEY cool??!
> ...


You know me so well :wink:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> ..LOL..I am 31 also and not over the hill yet I hope :wink: .


Note the "Apparently"....... :wink:


----------

